# what are all certificates need to attest for Getting Dentist job in Dubai



## mhmmdsiyad (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi, I am an Indian Dentist, Got eligibility to write DHA exam for qualifying dental practise in Dubai, but before that i need to know, after passing the exam, which are the below documents and certificates need to be attested from UAE embassy in India for getting job in dubai.

1. 10th Standard
2. Plus Two
3. BDS degree
. Mark list
4. Internship certificate
5. Dental council licence from India
6. Marriage certificate
7. Work experience certificate


----------



## Lovish (Jul 25, 2015)

i am also getting my docs attested right now.. various vendors have different prices ranging from 6K INR to 19K INR depending upon number of attestation required per document and one of my degree is from Raipur which no one attests.. i believe 10 and +2 are not required if you are going for BDS degree and Work EX.. i think its better you check the same with your employer.. i asked my employer and they did not mention 10th and 12th marksheets or certificates..


----------



## mhmmdsiyad (Mar 6, 2014)

Lovish said:


> i am also getting my docs attested right now.. various vendors have different prices ranging from 6K INR to 19K INR depending upon number of attestation required per document and one of my degree is from Raipur which no one attests.. i believe 10 and +2 are not required if you are going for BDS degree and Work EX.. i think its better you check the same with your employer.. i asked my employer and they did not mention 10th and 12th marksheets or certificates..


Thank you very much Lovish..I just submitted my certificates to the DHA (Dubai Health Authority) for checking the eligibility for written examination in order to get the dental licence to practise in dubai.
Then only i can hunt for the job, i will enquire with the employer about the certificates to be attested at that time.. any way now i have given degree & marriage certificate for attestation here. 7500rs is the price for each certificates.


----------



## mhmmdsiyad (Mar 6, 2014)

Lovish said:


> i am also getting my docs attested right now.. various vendors have different prices ranging from 6K INR to 19K INR depending upon number of attestation required per document and one of my degree is from Raipur which no one attests.. i believe 10 and +2 are not required if you are going for BDS degree and Work EX.. i think its better you check the same with your employer.. i asked my employer and they did not mention 10th and 12th marksheets or certificates..


So what about Dental licence registration certificate from kerala and work experience certificate ..do i need to attest that too ?


----------



## Lovish (Jul 25, 2015)

mhmmdsiyad,

buddy i am also in the process for getting the docs attested. Can't give you 100% reliable answer, would suggest better check with the employer.. 

Thanks,


----------



## mhmmdsiyad (Mar 6, 2014)

Lovish said:


> mhmmdsiyad,
> 
> buddy i am also in the process for getting the docs attested. Can't give you 100% reliable answer, would suggest better check with the employer..
> 
> Thanks,


So you have already passed DHA Dentist examination and got job in Dubai..right ??


----------



## Lovish (Jul 25, 2015)

I have received a job in dubai... but I am not a dentist.. although I am a postgraduate, in physiotherapy... but left that side of business approx . 4 years ago.. (no pay in india) now working in an IT industry... 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------

